# Wood Smoker for Sale



## chip wooten (Apr 3, 2012)

Custom built smoker for sale with: -Gas Starter -Wood/ charcoal Burning -FLAME NEVER TOUCHES MEAT! -Cooking area 60"x23" -Cast Iron on wheels -EASY TO MOVE! See Pictures! Call 615-2zero2-887four

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/chrawo123/003.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/chrawo123/007.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/chrawo123/006.jpg

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/chrawo123/005.jpg


----------



## jfanestiel (Jun 24, 2012)

HOW much and where are u located? Do you build pits?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

Chip Wooten said:


> Custom built smoker for sale with: -Gas Starter -Wood/ charcoal Burning -FLAME NEVER TOUCHES MEAT! -Cooking area 60"x23" -Cast Iron on wheels -EASY TO MOVE! See Pictures! Call 615-2zero2-887four
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/chrawo123/003.jpg
> 
> ...


I see this is your first post so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! Would you do us a favor and go over to "Roll Call" and formally introduce yourself so we can get to know you and also add your location to your profile, Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

jfanestiel said:


> HOW much and where are u located? Do you build pits?


I see this is your first post so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!!! Would you do us a favor and go over to "Roll Call" and formally introduce yourself so we can get to know you and also add your location to your profile, Thanks!


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 24, 2012)

His area code indicate the Nashville area. However, the thread started on 4/3/12 and he never replied to roll call requests.

I would have loved to see that thing smoke some meat.

WC


----------



## chip wooten (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, yes I am in Nashville and actually listed for a friend who is computer challenged. I think he wanted $2,300 obo.

Thanks!


----------

